# Sad day



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Had to put down my Lab yesterday. Fudge was a good all round dog. She will be missed. She would have been 12 in November. Here's a pic of her last pheasant and duck hunt.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Dogs sure make the house feel like a home.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is never easy and I'm sorry you are dealing with that. May the pain be quick and may the sweet memories last forever.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang - sorry for your loss.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. We have lost a couple old friends in my family recently as well.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. It is always hard saying goodbye to a good dog/hunting partner. I had a lab that made it to 18 before we had to put him down. He'd still get excited like a pup when he knew we were going hunting.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hard to lose a good dog. Just like losing a family member. Sorry for your loss. She's now hunting happier grounds.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> Hard to lose a good dog. Just like losing a family member. Sorry for your loss. She's now hunting happier grounds.


Yes she is, we buried her by a little pond where we shoot doves and a few ducks.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry for your loss .


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a fun little spot to remember her and all that she contributed to your life. Rest in peace, Fudge.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry Man.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough stuff, sorry man.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very hard making that decision! I feel your pain and wish the hole in your heart heals.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. It's hard losing our family/hunting buddies.


----------

